# IPad2 et box orange



## firstimac (6 Novembre 2011)

Ma femme vient d'acquérir un Ipad2, et comme elle est completement novice en informatique et moi je me débrouille mais loin d'etre un crac je lui est configurer sur Itunes et ça s'est bien passé jusqu'au moment de la connecter sur la box orange ou là elle me demande le mot de passe et je ne sais pas ou le trouver, j'ai essayé plusieurs solutions sans succes si vous avez une petite idée MERCI de me dépanner


----------



## celtique (6 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
en faisant un tour par google : j'ai trouvé ça :

à la page suivante :
http://assistance.orange.fr/connecter-votre-ipad-en-wi-fi-a-la-livebox-2367.php

Saisissez dans le champ Mot de passe de votre iPad, la clé de sécurité sans fil qui se trouve sur l'étiquette de la Livebox (clé WEP; WPA; WPA2).

bon dimanche !


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2011)

Cela dépend du modèle de ta LiveBox mais sur les plus anciennes il faut appuyer sur les boutons en même temps que tu rentres la clef de sécurité.


----------



## firstimac (6 Novembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup, Celtique effectivement c'etait la clef, comme ça me demandait un mot de passe je ne comprenais pas, je ferais appel à vous si j'ai d'autres problemes l'IPAD c'est tout nouveau pour moi


----------

